# Anyone Think They're Old?



## Mike Cantolina (Mar 16, 2011)

Check this guy out:

[video=youtube;v5oN6BmIDrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5oN6BmIDrM&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/video]


----------



## treemandan (Mar 16, 2011)

I didn't think he would even get his shoes on much less climb the thing. Was that Bob Barker?


----------



## the Aerialist (Mar 24, 2011)

*You are only as old as you think you are ...*

Here's a video of my latest job. I'll be 64 in three months and I have to admit I really felt my age the day after this removal.

[video=youtube;mKjL3XTrv44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKjL3XTrv44[/video]

Just goes to show how important a good rope man is to the climber's health and safety.


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll be 64 in June. 'Never been much good at sitting around so I figure I'll climb till I can't or just don't want to. Vid seemed like the pull guy got a little wild. I'm not sure the lowering guy could have helped much.
Regards,
Phil


----------



## the Aerialist (Mar 24, 2011)

*I'm 64 in June too ~ the 14th*



Small Wood said:


> ... seemed like the pull guy got a little wild. I'm not sure the lowering guy could have helped much.



I cut a lot of the "dialog" out of the video, both before and after. My instructions to the pull guys was "Gentle Pull" and my instruction to the lowering guy was "LET IT FALL" repeated three times.

The pull rope guys pulled a little aggressively, but Lee, the ropeman stopped it completely after less than ten feet of fall. The result was all the energy was transferred to me.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 24, 2011)

Aerial Arborist said:


> I cut a lot of the "dialog" out of the video, both before and after. My instructions to the pull guys was "Gentle Pull" and my instruction to the lowering guy was "LET IT FALL" repeated three times.
> 
> The pull rope guys pulled a little aggressively, but Lee, the ropeman stopped it completely after less than ten feet of fall. The result was all the energy was transferred to me.



Could have also gotten hung up momentarily a little on those stubs you started leaving near the end.


----------



## Treetom (Mar 24, 2011)

*Nice job, old man.*

Lee, you need to let that rope run.


----------



## ChiHD (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice Job. Hope I'm still going at your age!


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 24, 2011)

ChiHD said:


> Nice Job. Hope I'm still going at your age!



Christ, I'll be long dead by the time I ever reach that age!

There won't be anything left but a strip of barren soil where they kicked in the pine box..


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 24, 2011)

Sure. That's what most of us thought too. I only planned on living till 35. Then you wake up one day and you're 60. I still feel about 35 mentally. It just feels like I'm in somebody else's skin. Every 5 years or so I take stock and regroup. Leave some old stuff (and people) behind and I never ever want to go back and do it again.
Phil


----------



## ozzy42 (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice job.Sucks when you have to ride it out like that.
I pretty much have given up on telling guys to let it run except in the most critical situations.I'd just as well tell them to hold on.At least I know what I'm gonna be in for.
What was it that went flying off your right hip?


----------



## the Aerialist (Mar 24, 2011)

*Let it Fall ...*



ozzy42 said:


> ... I pretty much have given up on telling guys to let it run except in the most critical situations... What was it that went flying off your right hip?



Letting it run is critical in most situations. Clearing the climber is paramount for every roped cut. With heavy wood it becomes super critical, crushing the climber or any portion of his anatomy would be poor form.

The shock tore my visor and video cam off my helmet. Of course I forgot to turn it on and missed a great shot of the camera falling to the ground. I'm not going to do a second take.


----------



## treevet (Mar 31, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Christ, I'll be long dead by the time I ever reach that age!
> 
> .



Classic MDS comment :hmm3grin2orange:

how you gonna be long dead if you reach that age :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet (Mar 31, 2011)

Mike Cantolina said:


> Check this guy out:
> 
> [video=youtube;v5oN6BmIDrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5oN6BmIDrM&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/video]


 
Nice vid Mike. How old you think that guy is? Maybe 70 plus?

I knew a tree climber that climbed until 84 and was a former National Tree Climbing Contest winner. Flemington, NJ, Norman Berner.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 31, 2011)

treevet said:


> Classic MDS comment :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> how you gonna be long dead if you reach that age :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Personally, I think you're over thinking the comment. lol.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 31, 2011)

treevet said:


> Nice vid Mike. How old you think that guy is? Maybe 70 plus?
> 
> I knew a tree climber that climbed until 84 and was a former National Tree Climbing Contest winner. Flemington, NJ, Norman Berner.


 
And it says he's 77 at the end.

The only thing that would've made that better is if the old dude lit up a smoke when he got to the top! :msp_scared:


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Mar 31, 2011)

treevet said:


> Nice vid Mike. How old you think that guy is? Maybe 70 plus?
> 
> I knew a tree climber that climbed until 84 and was a former National Tree Climbing Contest winner. Flemington, NJ, Norman Berner.


 
He was 77 at that time according to his son.

84, now that is impressive!


----------



## Labman (Mar 31, 2011)

I can still do anything I ever could. I just hurt longer afterwards.


----------



## woodmans (Apr 13, 2011)

treemandan said:


> I didn't think he would even get his shoes on much less climb the thing. Was that Bob Barker?


 
I'm Bob Barker, but I'm only going to be 63 this year.


----------



## woodmans (Apr 13, 2011)

My doctor told me to keep climbing. Nice to know there are so many other old guys still climbing. I don't feel old. I can't imagine wanting to stop. Too much fun. People look up to you then say " I wouldn't do that for a million dollars." That's why we make the big bucks.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Apr 16, 2011)

Small Wood said:


> Sure. That's what most of us thought too. I only planned on living till 35. Then you wake up one day and you're 60. I still feel about 35 mentally. It just feels like I'm in somebody else's skin. Every 5 years or so I take stock and regroup. Leave some old stuff (and people) behind and I never ever want to go back and do it again.
> Phil


 
I still feel like I'm 18 at 38, just something bad wrong. 

It's not the age...it's the mileage.


----------

